# NGD! Yeah, Yeh! Yeh? Yeah!!



## Hollowway (Jan 21, 2017)

Finally decided to pull the trigger on one of these Doris Yeh sigs. Ever since I saw the first one with the purple LEDs I've wanted one. But it wasn't until after years of people saying, "You play 8 strings?! Why don't you just play a bass?!!!" that I decided to buy one.  Anyway, I've never played an ESP (or even LTD), so I wasn't sure what to expect, but this thing is great. Setup was perfect right out of the case. The ebony FB is BLACK, too. The build and finish are really really good. It's weird having an instrument completely painted, but it feels great. Big shout out to Nick at The Axe Palace, too. I could have gotten this at GC or another online company, but Nick can either match or beat any other deal out there, and I'd rather support a business that caters to niche players like myself. 
Anyway, the only thing I do not like about this is that the pickups get real quiet when the blend pot is centered, and they're both on. It's not anything to do with this bass, of course, but that has always bugged me about blend pots on basses. Anyone have an easy wiring solution for this sort of thing? I guess I could take the pot out and put in a switch. 

One other cool thing I just noticed: if you look at the horns at the top of the HS, and focus on the negative space, it's not just horns: they make one of her signature thunder tears, like the inlays, etc. Pretty cool little Easter egg! I've never seen anything said about it, but that CANNOT be just a happy accident.

Pics:


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 21, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Anyway, the only thing I do not like about this is that the pickups get real quiet when the blend pot is centered, and they're both on. It's not anything to do with this bass, of course, but that has always bugged me about blend pots on basses. Anyone have an easy wiring solution for this sort of thing? I guess I could take the pot out and put in a switch.



AFAIK there is no "easy" solution. The only way to run both pickups full on without them loading each other is to use an onboard preamp that has an independent buffer for each - Audere for example.

I've heard of workaround solutions involving wiring a resistor to one pickup, but if those Duncans are internally active I don't know if that's feasible. Then again they might also have buffers built in if that's the case. 

Anyway, there are a few discussions in the Pickups and Electronics section TalkBass about this issue involving much more knowledgeable people than me. Might be worth a search.

Good luck and congrats on the bass!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 22, 2017)

LordIronSpatula said:


> AFAIK there is no "easy" solution. The only way to run both pickups full on without them loading each other is to use an onboard preamp that has an independent buffer for each - Audere for example.
> 
> I've heard of workaround solutions involving wiring a resistor to one pickup, but if those Duncans are internally active I don't know if that's feasible. Then again they might also have buffers built in if that's the case.
> 
> ...



Thanks, man. I'll hit up the talkbass guys, too, and see what's up there.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 22, 2017)

noooooooooiiiceeeeeeee

love the color and the actualy metalic/pearl finish on it

not fan of the headstock thing. Now you mention her logo I understand it, still nah for me

but great looking bass, congrats


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 22, 2017)

My buddy has one of these things. Posted a thread about it a while back too. I've had the pleasure of playing it myself and I like it a lot. Very pretty and unique, and it sounds killer. The neck feels great to my hands too. Very similar to an LtD I owned a while back. I want one of my own, but I don't play enough bass to personally warrant the cost. I'll settle for tooling around on my friend's. 

Interesting though that yours isn't bolt on. Wasn't aware they made different variants like that, since the one he has is a bolt on. Also, kudos for going through axe palace. Great folks, they are. I know when my friend got his he wanted to go through them but couldn't due to no financing or something.

Edit: I'm sure the headstock was intentional too. My friend's fiance pointed it out straight away. The silver burst is also sort of in the tear shape as well, which i thought was cool.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 22, 2017)

Chokey Chicken said:


> My buddy has one of these things. Posted a thread about it a while back too. I've had the pleasure of playing it myself and I like it a lot. Very pretty and unique, and it sounds killer. The neck feels great to my hands too. Very similar to an LtD I owned a while back. I want one of my own, but I don't play enough bass to personally warrant the cost. I'll settle for tooling around on my friend's.
> 
> Interesting though that yours isn't bolt on. Wasn't aware they made different variants like that, since the one he has is a bolt on. Also, kudos for going through axe palace. Great folks, they are. I know when my friend got his he wanted to go through them but couldn't due to no financing or something.
> 
> Edit: I'm sure the headstock was intentional too. My friend's fiance pointed it out straight away. The silver burst is also sort of in the tear shape as well, which i thought was cool.



Who is your friend? Senor Voorhees? I found his NGD, and reached out to him to get a feel for whether he still likes the bass. Pretty much sealed the deal for me to order one!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2017)

I saw this through the front page feed and thought it was a M8(0)M NGD.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 22, 2017)

Yup, that'd be him! It's one of only two basses I think he's kept for any length of time.


----------



## Action (Jan 22, 2017)

i'm not usually a fan of pointed and weird shapes, but my goodness, does this one have it in all the right places. the headstock tying it all together is perfect. The entire instrument has this scorpion / atlas beetle vibe. So cool.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 22, 2017)

Action said:


> i'm not usually a fan of pointed and weird shapes, but my goodness, does this one have it in all the right places. the headstock tying it all together is perfect. The entire instrument has this scorpion / atlas beetle vibe. So cool.



Yeah, when I was a teenager I was super into aggressive shapes (naturally), but now I'm not as much, but I still do love some aggressive, over-the-top shapes. The F body style is just so cool. And I love the inlays on this.


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 24, 2017)

Yeh


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 6, 2017)

wow that is gorgeous!


----------



## DeKay (Apr 7, 2017)

now those are some spiky curves, sexy.


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 8, 2017)

Doris Yeh is very cool and has excellent taste in instruments http://schwarzesgold.hol.es/uploads/doris_yeh_9196308651.jpg


----------

